# Arctic, Western and Fisher Joystick Controls



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd post up my solution to the problem I had with my Arctic joystick. Just from checking the different parts suppliers online, it looks like there are a few brands that share the identicle (or close to identicle) control.

Last year I was backing up while raising the blade, when my rear tire caught a parking block. That caused additional pressure on the control and one of the sub-miniature switches inside it broke. We took it apart and found the casing on the switch was broken. I went and priced a replacement control and was told that I'd have to replace the whole unit at almost $350. I thought that was rediculous and because I'm cheap, I decided to see if a repair was feasible. I found a supplier with the switches and ordered some.

The style of controller that we're dealing with;








The PC board with broken switch;








The hardest part was getting the old switch off the board without damaging it. Because it's really hard to heat all 3 contacts at once. Since the switch was broken anyway, I used a pair of sidecutters to break away the plastic housing. Then I was able to remove the contacts individually. Once they're out of the way, you can take a small drill bit and clear away any leftover solder in the pc board holes. Remove just enough so that the new switch fits tight enough to not fall out when you flip the board over to solder it.









Once that is done, you're ready to solder. One thing to remember here....a little bit goes a long way. The last thing you want to happen is to have the solder flow down into the switch below.









Continued in next post...


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Original solder joint;








The new joint; not perfect but it works.









And re-assembly;









The replacement switches are made by Cherry Switch and part# is E62-50A. I got mine from Digi-Key, and their stock # is CH545-ND.

Hope this is of use to somebody someday


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Couple weeks to late. For me atleast. Angelo's sells just the circut board for 130 or so. Thats what I bought. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Fwnbnh (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi do you have a wiring schematic for that controller or know where to get one? Thanks Frank


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fwnbnh said:


> Hi do you have a wiring schematic for that controller or know where to get one? Thanks Frank


are you looking for what the outputs are on the 6 pin plug?


----------



## Fwnbnh (Jun 1, 2020)

Philbilly2
I have a 7 pin plug. Do you know what is happening electronically in float mode? Thanks Frank


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fwnbnh said:


> Philbilly2
> I have a 7 pin plug. Do you know what is happening electronically in float mode? Thanks Frank


What brand is that on?


----------



## Fwnbnh (Jun 1, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> What brand is that on?


Arctic


----------

